# Bergradeln im Bergischen Land



## on any sunday (22. März 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

Leckere Tour durch die grüne Hölle des Bergischen Landes am Samstag, den 27.03, guckst du hier.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## speiche (23. März 2004)

hört sich gut an. wenn freitag abend nicht zu hart wird und das wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei. komme aus köln mit den öffentlichen, mal sehn wie ich da hinkomm.

gruß,
speiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirki (24. März 2004)

Hallo,
würde mich gerne einklincken, muß aber leider den Nachwuchs hüten.
Gerne ein andermal!

Gruß Dik


----------



## Dirki (24. März 2004)

Hallo,
würde mich gerne einklincken, muß aber leider den Nachwuchs hüten.
Gerne ein andermal!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Manni (26. März 2004)

Hi,
ich hab mich auch mal eingeklingt.
Hoffe es schneit nicht mehr heute, hab eben meinen Augen nicht trauen wollen. Gestern hatten sie noch ein Hoch angesagt.
Werde mal sehen ob ich direkt mit dem bike hochkomme oder mit dem Auto.


----------



## Zachi (26. März 2004)

Also morgen soll den ganzen Tag die Sonne scheinen ... Hoffe ich, will nämlich ne kleine Radtour mit meiner Freundin machen. Ansonsten hätte ich mich auch mal drangehängt, aber ein anderesmal bestimmt.
Für diese Tagestour an der Wupper entlang, gibts da ne Wegbeschreibung für?

Zachi


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2004)

Herzlichen Dank an unseren Teamkäptn Mike für das Guiding im Bergischen. 
Die Tour hatte mal wieder einen sehr hohen Unterhaltungswert, hier vor allen Dingen zu erwähnen ist natürlich unser Chef vom Stuntteam Brück, mit seinem herrlich eingedrehten Salto rückwärts gefahren mit hohem stylischen Wert in einer schönen Bergauframpe.   

Ansonsten gab es ja wieder sehr viel lecker Trail, zwar teilweise mit ein wenig Stau (dieser fing ja für uns schon hinter dem Heumarer Dreieck an) aber mit hohem Spassfaktor. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal....vielleicht auch mal in Solingen, oder die ganze Meute kommt mal zu uns in die Eifel. 

Hier gibt's noch das Höhenprofil zur Tour:






Grüsse vom Team Tomburg


----------



## Juppidoo (28. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Dank an unseren Teamkäptn Mike für das Guiding im Bergischen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann ich mich nur anschließen,
gute Führung durch Michael, hoher Spaßfaktor, tolle Tour,

Team Tomburg kommt zwar immer kurz bevor es dunkel wird und man muß schon mal bremsen wenn man hinter ihnen herfährt,   aber wir sollten es wiederholen.  

Grüße ans Heckenland

Jürgen   

(Der mit dem silbernem Hardtail)


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2004)

Nabend werte Gemeinde der professionellen Erdbewegung   

Schön, das der kleine Ausflug im Bergischen Waldraum gut angekommen ist. 
Im Nachinein hat die Verpätung von Team Tomburg am Ende für freie Trails gesorgt. Sind die doch für was gut.   

Hier ein kleiner Überblick auf die Tour, GPS Daten auf meiner Heimseite.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen,

Durch die Wupperberge mit dem Sonntagsfahrer am Samstag, 08.05., schaust du hier  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Durch die Wupperberge mit dem Sonntagsfahrer am Samstag, 08.05., schaust du hier
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

ich bin dabei! 
Die angegebene Uhrzeit (12:00 Uhr) steht schon fest, oder?

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe meine ersten 250 Kilometer MTB in Beinen und überlege langsam, mich mal einer Gruppe anzuschliessen. Bevor ich mich in das Abenteuer stürze, würde ich gerne mal abchecken, inwieweit ich nicht zum Bremsklotz der Gruppe werde und ich mich überfordere.

Da frage ich mich natürlich, was Ihr für einen Schnitt fahrt und welche Gesamtzeit ihr für die Tour ansetzt (inkl. Pause). 

Und um eines direkt vorweg zu nehmen: wenn es zu lange zu steil wird, steige ich ab. Auf der Strasse passiert mir das nicht, im Gelände komme ich jedoch an meine Grenzen. Ihr bekommt jedoch meine bewundernden Blicke, wenn ich Euch dann die Berge hochfliegen sehe. Ich oute mich direkt zu dem Thema, auch wenn es wohl unter MTB-Fahrern nicht gerne gesehen wird.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (6. Mai 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe meine ersten 250 Kilometer MTB in Beinen und überlege langsam, mich mal einer Gruppe anzuschliessen. Bevor ich mich in das Abenteuer stürze, würde ich gerne mal abchecken, inwieweit ich nicht zum Bremsklotz der Gruppe werde und ich mich überfordere.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,

die Tour am Samstag ist leider nicht so ganz anfängerkompatibel, keine langen Anstiege, dafür aber oft kurz und heftig, außerdem technisch teilweise schwierig und stellenweise an der Wupper nur was für Schwindelfreie, kein Scherz!

Der Schnitt dürfte so zwischen 13 km/h und 16 km/h pendeln, Gesamtzeit  ca. 5 Stunden incl. Pausen,Pleiten,Pech und Pannen.


@Mikkael

12:00 Uhr ist fest, falls du aber nur der einzige Mitleidende bleibst, können wir die Sache auch flexibler gestalten.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (6. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ..falls du aber nur der einzige Mitleidende bleibst, können wir die Sache auch flexibler gestalten..



Okay.. 12.00 ist mittlerweile auch ok für mich! Tja, mit dem Wetter schaut's jetzt viel besser aus 

Dann bis Samstag!

Mikkael


----------



## TAU (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich für Eure Tour auch einfach mal eingetragen.
Ich komme hier aus der Gegend und ich glaube zu wissen, wo es her gehen soll.
Blöd für mich ist nur, daß ich erst nach Burscheid zum Treffpunkt fahren muss und dann wieder Richtung Heimat. (Ich wohne zwischen Leichlingen und Witzhelden)

Wäre ein anderer Treffpunkt auch ok oder kann ich irgendwo dazu stoßen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mikkael (6. Mai 2004)

TAU schrieb:
			
		

> ..Wäre ein anderer Treffpunkt auch ok oder kann ich irgendwo dazu stoßen?



Hallo Thomas,

so oder so muss ich mit dem Auto kommen, daher ist es mir relativ egal, wenn wir uns anderswo treffen würden. Hauptsache ich finde den Treffpunkt   (rechtzeitig) 

Ich kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus, aber der Michael schon. Vieleicht kann er etwas vorschlagen..

Viele Grüsse
Mikkael


----------



## Backloop (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
falls ich das mit meiner Gabel bis dahin geregelt kriege bin ich auf jedenfall dabei. Hört sich kräftig nach "Lukasweg" an. Trage mich aber erst kurzfristig in die Mitfahrerliste ein wg. Gabel.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. Mai 2004)

TAU schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich für Eure Tour auch einfach mal eingetragen.
> Ich komme hier aus der Gegend und ich glaube zu wissen, wo es her gehen soll.
> ...



Wir können dich ja um 12:30 in Witzhelden am Fernmeldeturm aufsammeln. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## TAU (7. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können dich ja um 12:30 in Witzhelden am Fernmeldeturm aufsammeln.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Hallo Michael,

ja, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ich werde um 12:30h da sein. Ich nehme an, Du meinst den aus Beton und nicht den langen dünnen.

Wie sieht es aus, wenn das Wetter so wie heute ist?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mikkael (7. Mai 2004)

TAU schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es aus, wenn das Wetter so wie heute ist?



Wenn's weiter so schüttet, wird's wahrscheinlich nicht sehr gemütlich.. Ich fahr zwar auch viel im Regen, aber bin noch nicht ein "Regenfahrer"! 

Gruß
Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2004)

TAU schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ja, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ich werde um 12:30h da sein. Ich nehme an, Du meinst den aus Beton und nicht den langen dünnen.
> 
> ...



Hallo alle zusammen,

wenn es wie im Moment schüttet, fällt die Tour flach bzw. ins Wasser. Falls der Wetterbericht recht behält und es nur noch Schauern gibt, bin ich am Start.

Ich werde hier morgen um 10 Uhr verkünden, ob es eine Schlammschlacht gibt.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## TAU (7. Mai 2004)

Schauer sind ok, Duschen wollen wir wahrscheinlich erst später.
Wenn die Tour startet, bin ich 12:30h in Witzhelden am Turm.

Bis denne
Thomas


----------



## mikkael (7. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde hier morgen um 10 Uhr verkünden, ob es eine Schlammschlacht gibt.



Oki doki.. Dann bis morgen!

*Nachtrag (19.11 Uhr)* Hallo Michael, wenn es morgen nichts wird, können wir eventuell am Sonntag fahren? Das Wetter soll einiges besser werden und es könnten ein/e oder andere Biker/in hinzukommen.. Grüsse, Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (8. Mai 2004)

Morgen zusammen,

da es von oben trocken bleiben soll, findet die Submarine Tour Wupperberge statt.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (8. Mai 2004)

Bei mir klappt es jetzt doch nicht und ich muss mich leider abmelden. 
Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß bei der Schlammschlacht! Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Ride on
Mikkael


----------



## TAU (8. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> da es von oben trocken bleiben soll, findet die Submarine Tour Wupperberge statt.
> 
> ...


OK ich bin um 12:30h am Turm

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Die Submarine Tour Wupperberge wurde ihrem Namen gerecht und verdient eindeutig den goldenen Hakle Feucht Award 2004. Nicht, das sie etwa Sch$%$e war, es wurde nur extrem nass, Gott sei Dank nur von unten   , was auch nicht anders zu erwarten war. Obwohl, wenn Rinnsale zu Flüssen werden, man auf gerader Strecke die schönsten Drifts hinlegen kann und das Rad zum Highsider ansetzt, ist Schluss mit lustig.  

Dafür war die Gruppe mit Thomas aka TAU und mir sehr übersichtlich. Er hat sich dann aber tapfer durch den Bergischen Dschungel gekämpft und doch etwas Spaß gehabt.    Ich hätte aber doch lieber liebliches Maiwetter mit staubigen Trails.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAU (10. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> Die Submarine Tour Wupperberge wurde ihrem Namen gerecht und verdient eindeutig den goldenen Hakle Feucht Award 2004. Nicht, das sie etwa Sch$%$e war, es wurde nur extrem nass, Gott sei Dank nur von unten   , was auch nicht anders zu erwarten war. Obwohl, wenn Rinnsale zu Flüssen werden, man auf gerader Strecke die schönsten Drifts hinlegen kann und das Rad zum Highsider ansetzt, ist Schluss mit lustig.
> 
> ...



Staubiges Wetter wär zwar trockener gewesen, aber dann hätte ich nicht den netten Drift von Dir bewundern können, der ja fast in der Umarmung eines doch dickeren Baumes geendet wäre.
Sah klasse aus.   

Spaß hat's auf jeden Fall gemacht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Dank an unseren Teamkäptn Mike für das Guiding im Bergischen.
> Die Tour hatte mal wieder einen sehr hohen Unterhaltungswert, hier vor allen Dingen zu erwähnen ist natürlich unser Chef vom Stuntteam Brück, mit seinem herrlich eingedrehten Salto rückwärts gefahren mit hohem stylischen Wert in einer schönen Bergauframpe.
> 
> Ansonsten gab es ja wieder sehr viel lecker Trail, zwar teilweise mit ein wenig Stau (dieser fing ja für uns schon hinter dem Heumarer Dreieck an) aber mit hohem Spassfaktor.
> ...





Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Bergradelns!

Da ich mich ja schlecht selbst loben kann   , siehe oben.

Da die Erstausgabe gut angekommen ist, habe ich für den 05.06 eine Neuauflage eingeplant, siehe hier


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Bergradelns!
> 
> Da ich mich ja schlecht selbst loben kann   , siehe oben.
> 
> Da die Erstausgabe gut angekommen ist, habe ich für den 05.06 eine Neuauflage eingeplant, siehe hier



Hi Micha

Wir sind am Samstag in den Wupperbergen unterwegs.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha
> 
> Wir sind am Samstag in den Wupperbergen unterwegs.



Hallöle Uwe,

Uff, und ich dachte, du könntest Gedanken lesen, siehe in eurer Hausthread. Als ich fertig geschrieben hatte, schriebst du was von Einladung und Bergisch.    Falls sich für meine Tour keiner meldet, schließ ich mich an. . Wie wärs mit Sonntag im Hürtgenwald?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2004)

Nabend Gemeinde,

probieren wir doch nochmal eine kleine Tour im Bergischen Land anzubieten: Samstag, 26.06., 13.00, Startpunkt und Anfahrt siehe Anlage. Termin wurde in den Fahrgemeinschaften eingetragen.

Rund um Engelskirchen: Kernige Runde mit heftigen Auf- und Abfahrten, Singeltrails, schönen Aussichten von der Hohen Warte und bei schönem Wetter auch auf Köln   , ca. 50 km und 1500 hm

Karte auf meiner Homepage unter GPS Touren.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juni 2004)

@on any sunday

Was würden wir machen, wenn es uns Escher nicht geben würde. Die MTB-Szene in Köln und Umgebung wäre tot   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2004)

Tach Gemeinde,

frisch gestärkt aus der Schweiz   hätte ich wieder eine kleine Tour im Bergischen Land anzubieten: Samstag, 24.07., Start 13 Uhr, Startpunkt etc. siehe hier 

Rund um Lindlar. Schöne, längere Runde durchs Bergische mit fiesen Steigungen und versteckten Singeltrails, vorbei an Steinbrüchen, Zwergenhöhlen und Schloß Eibach, sehr geringer Straßenanteil ;-). ca. 55 km und 1100 hm 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2004)

@on any sunday

wie ich sehe, haben sich dann doch ein paar Biker gefunden, die sich mit Dir auf die Bergische Runde trauen.

55 Kilometer mit 1100 Höhenmeter scheint bei mittleren Tempo ein strammes Programm zu werden. Dann war unsere Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch dann doch eher etwas zum Einrollen   

*Mikkael* kann dann froh sein, dass ich als Bremklotz dabei bin   

Ich habe für Sonntag vorsorglich alle Aktivitäten abgesagt.

Bis morgen
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (23. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> 55 Kilometer mit 1100 Höhenmeter scheint bei mittleren Tempo ein strammes Programm zu werden. Dann war unsere Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch dann doch eher etwas zum Einrollen




Endlich gibt's ne g'scheite Bike-Runde, fängst du mit "Bremsklotzerei" an! Da du alles abgesagt hast, Hardy, kann es am Sonntag richtig langweilig werden: Fahr doch die Eifel-Runde mit an_irgendeinem_sonntag!

Die Runde am Mittwoch war nicht einmal "Warm-Up!",   

bah!

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2004)

@mikkael

Ich habe den Sonntag abgesagt, damit ich Montag wieder arbeitsfähig bin   

Ansonsten reichen mir jetzt Deine Frechheiten. Meine vornehme Zurückhaltung werde ich über Bord werfen und meine gute Kinderstube werde ich vergessen: morgen zählt nur noch am Berg !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (23. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten reichen mir jetzt Deine Frechheiten. Meine vornehme Zurückhaltung werde ich über Bord werfen und meine gute Kinderstube werde ich vergessen: morgen zählt nur noch am Berg !



 

Ich werde mich gut benehmen und ganz brav hinterher fahren!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2004)

@mikkael

Dass Du brav bist, mag ja neu sein, aber wo ist jetzt die Neugikeit mit dem Hinterherfahren   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

erst einmal möchte ich mich bei *on any sunday* für das hervorragende Tourguiding bedanken. Er hat die Sache einfach im Griff. Seine Touren sind sicherlich nicht ganz einfach, zumindestens für mich, aber er holt das Beste aus dem jeweiligen Gebiet heraus. Der Mann versteht sein Handwerk   

*backloop* steht heute eindeutig das Trikot des angriffslustigsten und kämpferistischen Biker am Berg zu. Aber auch seine Downhill-Fähigkeiten haben mich stark beeindruckt. Ist schon verwunderlich, was alles möglich ist, wenn man die Sache beherrscht   

Was ich nicht ahnen konnte und auch nicht wusste, *Mikkael* hat den Antritt von Lance. Während ich versuche mit Konstanz und steigenden Tempo (soweit die Theorie) die Bergwertungen zu erringen, springt er einfach aus dem Feld und fliegt die Berge hoch. Shit nochmal, dass ist nicht fair   

Ich selbst nehme die Erfahrung mit, dass Ortskenntnis wahnsinnig hilft. Heute war alles vollkommen neu für mich. Da fehlt dann einfach die Einteilung der Kräfte. Am Ende ging es zwar, aber zwischendurch habe ich dann schon öfters die Krise bekommen.

*spiridon64* gehört mein Respekt, dass er trotz müder Beine die Tour bis zum Ende durchgezogen hat. Das war wohl eine pure Energieleistung   

Auch heute hat sich gezeigt, dass ich ein kritisches Verhältnis zum Tretlager von *franG* habe. Immer wenn ich dabei bin, fängt es an zu knarren. Naja, wir werden das Rätsel bestimmt irgendwann lüften   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Spiridon64 (25. Juli 2004)

Danke an @on any sunday. Hast uns super Tour gezeigt. War ja oft eine regelrechte Schlammschlacht   
@hardy aus K: Ja,Heute hat mir mein Power Bar Riegel gefehlt.
Die Kraft hat jedenfalls gereicht, um zum Stadtgarten von Hürth mit dem Rad zu fahren und retour   . Ein paar Bier mussten schon sein.


Gruss Spiridon64


----------



## mikkael (25. Juli 2004)

Schöne Runde, viele schöne Trails, wenig Strasse, wie üblich von Michael!
Wie üblich von ihm war allerdings auch der zweite Teil der Tour wo wir keine _"fiesen Anstiege"_ mehr hatten. Hmm, ganz ordentlich!

Dabei waren:
Hardy alias Hardy
Michael alias on_any_sunday
Thomas alias Backloop
Frank alias FranG
Christoph alias Spiridon64
und ich, Mikkael alias Mikkael

ääähm.. wie gross angekündigt, wollte Hardy es mir am Berg richtig zeigen wo es lang geht. 
Daraus wurde *das*: 





Sinnbild der Tour: Sorry, hardy, es muss sein! 

Ansonsten wurde auch ab und zu mal geradelt Bis zu "Claudia"















Hier alle Fotos aus der *Tour de Lindlar* 

Am Ende war's um die 50 km, um die 1100HM.

Treffpunkte und ich, wir werden niemals Freunde! Nochmals ein dickes "Sorry" für die unnötige Anstrengung am Anfang und danke, dass es trotzdem geklappt hat.

..wie ein weiser Biker immer wieder sagen pflegt: Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2004)

Liebe Tourengeher und Freireiter.  

Finde ich gut, die werten Teilnehmer schreiben die Tourennachschau und der Guide spart sich wertvolle Lebenszeit, tolle Arbeitsteilung.  

Ich entnehme aus den Kritiken, das ich eigentlich Geld für diese wohlfeile Dienstleistung nehmen könnte. Für mehrmalige Teilnahme räume ich auch einen Rabatt ein. 

Für Mikkael würde ich auch für kleines Geld einen Leitfaden erstellen: Wie finde ich trotz GPS zum vorgesehen Startplatz?  

@all Schon erstaunlich, wie gut man seine totale körperliche Erschöpfung verstecken kann.  

Bis zur nächsten Veranstaltung in diesem Theater.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2004)

Im Angebot: Der Klassiker um die Dhünntalsperre, guckst du hier.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Juli 2004)

@on any sunday

Wie Du bereits vielleicht schon gelesen hast, habe ich ein wunderschönes, silbernes Cross Treking-Rad mit gefederter Sattelstütze von meinen Vater geschenkt bekommen   

Ich überlege nun die ganze Zeit, ob ich es nicht auf Deiner Dhünntalsperrenumrundung am Sonntag einweihen soll. Aber ich habe noch ein Problem, dass ich vorher lösen muss: ich würde gerne meinen Trinkrucksack in den Satteltaschen verstauen, aber die Trinkleitung ist einfach nicht lang genug   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @on any sunday
> 
> Wie Du bereits vielleicht schon gelesen hast, habe ich ein wunderschönes, silbernes Cross Treking-Rad mit gefederter Sattelstütze von meinen Vater geschenkt bekommen
> 
> ...


Tach, jetzt mach ich mir aber ernsthaft Sorgen. Bist Du bei Deinem Schweizer Urlaub gestürzt? Hat Dir wahrscheinlich garnichts ausgemacht ausgemacht, ausgemacht  

Wie, mit ein Cross-trecking-Rad round about the Dhünntalsperre?! Gefederte Sattelstütze ist bei älteren Herrschaften durch aus akzeptabel, aber bitte Satteltaschen mit 20 Liter Getränkereservoir unter Umständen mit Normal- und Superbefüllung???  

Vollschaden? NO, sagt die Style-Police.  

Aber ich ahne schon die nächste Feierabendtour mit Hardy_aus_k: 

Mit dem gefedertem Cross-Trecking Rad und gefüllten Satteltaschen auf dem Radweg am Rhein nach Zons. Supi, Steigungen und Trailanforderungen ohne Ende. 

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du schmählichst die Teilnahme an meinen Fahrkurs verweigerst: Bei den Anforderungen des Anfänger-Fahrkurses haust Du ruckzuck Dein schönes Cross-Treckingrad in die Wicken bzw. bleibst auf schmalen Trails zwischen Bäumen mit den gefüllten Satteltaschen hängen  

Als weiteres Zubehör empfiehlen sich noch

a) eine Kinderhupe aus weichem Gummi a la 'Elliot - das Schmunzelmonster' und 
b) ein batteriebetriebenes Lenkerradio und
c) Mofa-Seitenspiegel in den Ausführung li./re. und
d) Windabweiserscheibe aus schlagfestem Plexiglas.

Üb' schon mal und halte Deine Erfahrungen fest, damit ich in frühestens 25 Jahren darauf zurückgereifen kann, falls mich die Kräfte und Lust zum MTB-Fahren verlassen haben  

Nichts für ungut, Hardy auch 'Elliot - das Schmunzelmonster' genannt,

CU on the Trails oder vielleicht beim nächsten Fahrkurs, selbstverständlich auf gerne mit gefedertem Cross-Trecking-Rad. Denn, schließlich können alle Übungen auch geschoben werden  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @on any sunday
> 
> Wie Du bereits vielleicht schon gelesen hast, habe ich ein wunderschönes, silbernes Cross Treking-Rad mit gefederter Sattelstütze von meinen Vater geschenkt bekommen
> 
> ...



Mach das ruhig und du wirst garantiert mehr als ein Problem bekommen.   
Ich hätte aber noch einen alten Benzinschlauch im Angebot, ist ja für Treibstoff zugelassen. Ich wußte auch noch nicht, das Magenprobleme zerstörerische Auswirkungen auf das Hirn haben. 

Kopfkratz

Michael


----------



## stahlgabi (30. Juli 2004)

Jungs, zu Eurer Kuriositätensammlung kann ich auch etwas beisteuern.

Anno 2004  machte sich eine 12köpfige Gruppe mutiger Zweiradrecken auf den Weg die Alpen zu überqueren. Die edelsten Rösser wurden da auf Hannibals Spuren geschickt . . . mit einer Ausnahme: ein Cannondale mit . . . SEITENSTÄNDER !

Und gerade dieser Ständer wurde beinahe zum Verhängnis . . . fast wäre das edle Teil ins Val d'Uina gestürzt - natürlich ohne Reiter. 

Grüßle Gabi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Juli 2004)

@juchhu

Die Singletrails, die vom Radweg runter an den Rhein gehen, sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Dort wurde schon oft der komplette Federweg meiner Sattelstütze benötigt.

Ich nehme natürlich gerne teil, möchte aber darum bitten, dass die Slamons ein wenig weitergesteckt werden für mich. Zugegeben, die 28 Zoll-Räden rollen zwar wahnsinnig gut, aber die Wendigkeit leidet

@on any sunday

Bedenke immer dabei, dass ich mit meinem Auto viel öfters vor Deiner Haustüre vorbeifahre, als Du bei vor meiner   

Auch wenn ich abgenommen habe, bringe ich immer noch mindestens 20 Kilo mehr Gewicht auf die Waage  

Wo habe ich eigentlich den Baseballschläger mit den kleinen Dellen ?

Also mein Lieber, das sollten dann genug Argumente sein, immer schön nett zu Deinem Nachbar zu sein !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Die Singletrails, die vom Radweg runter an den Rhein gehen, sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Dort wurde schon oft der komplette Federweg meiner Sattelstütze benötigt.
> 
> Ich nehme natürlich gerne teil, möchte aber darum bitten, dass die Slamons ein wenig weitergesteckt werden für mich. Zugegeben, die 28 Zoll-Räden rollen zwar wahnsinnig gut, aber die Wendigkeit leidet


Oh, mein Gott, es ist schlimmer als ich befürchtet hatte. Er gibt mir eine pseudoehrliche Antwort  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @on any sunday
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Machst DU die Schlagtests zuerst immer an Deinem Kopf, oder woher kommen die kleinen Beulen? Jetzt sehe ich langsam klarer. Wer Cross-Trecking-Räder fährt, neigt zum autoaggressivem Verhalten.

VG Martin


----------



## TimG. (30. Juli 2004)

@ juchhu

Ich wäre an der o.a. Tour um die Dhünntalsperre am Sonntag interessiert, kenne die Strecke (und den Initiator) aber nicht.    Da Du als mein Fahrlehrer     meinen Leistungsstand wohl einschätzen kannst, meine Frage: Meinst Du ich bin den technischen Anforderungen gewachsen (Man will ja nicht die anderen Teilnehmer ausbremsen) ? Kondition an sich ist kein Problem. Danke übrigens für den Kurs gestern, war wieder mal klasse.   

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## Ploughman (30. Juli 2004)

TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> 
> Ich wäre an der o.a. Tour um die Dhünntalsperre am Sonntag interessiert, kenne die Strecke (und den Initiator) aber nicht.    Da Du als mein Fahrlehrer     meinen Leistungsstand wohl einschätzen kannst, meine Frage: Meinst Du ich bin den technischen Anforderungen gewachsen (Man will ja nicht die anderen Teilnehmer ausbremsen) ? Kondition an sich ist kein Problem. Danke übrigens für den Kurs gestern, war wieder mal klasse.
> 
> ...


Der Initiator heißt im richtigen Leben "der böse Mann aus Esch". Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen      . Wenn er auf einer Kuppe ankommt, dann verschnauft er nicht sondern tritt schneller.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (30. Juli 2004)

@Michael
es wäre absolut super, wenn Du mal die Trailkarte bzw Infos am Sonntag mitbringen könntest. Mein Kumpel aus LA will sich wohl den MTB-Stress in Moab nicht antun. Ich werde die Tage dort alleine verbringen, ich möchte dann aber die ganze Woche alle möglichen Trails in der Nähe fahren.

Danke und bis Sonntag!

Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juli 2004)

TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> 
> Ich wäre an der o.a. Tour um die Dhünntalsperre am Sonntag interessiert, kenne die Strecke (und den Initiator) aber nicht.    Da Du als mein Fahrlehrer     meinen Leistungsstand wohl einschätzen kannst, meine Frage: Meinst Du ich bin den technischen Anforderungen gewachsen (Man will ja nicht die anderen Teilnehmer ausbremsen) ? Kondition an sich ist kein Problem. Danke übrigens für den Kurs gestern, war wieder mal klasse.
> 
> ...




Hallo Tim,

frag doch einfach den Imperator, äh Initator. Würde mich von unmaßgeblichen Äußerungen eines Ploughman nicht beeinflussen lassen.  

Zum Streckenverlauf: siehe Karte, ist allerdings der Startort nicht drauf, zur Technik: Die Dhünntalrunde ist wohl mit die Einfachste in meinem Angebot. Am Schluß kommt ein langer Singeltrail, allerdings nicht so wild, keine Schluchten, Abgründe oder Steilhänge, zur Kondition: schon anspruchsvoller, da es fast immer auf und ab geht. 
Ich brauche auf meinen Touren weder mir noch anderen was beweisen. Aus dem Alter bin ich schon ewig raus. 
Nach Aussagen von Mitfahreren soll ich ein netter, umgänglicher Typ sein, der seinen Leistungshöhepunkt allerdings schon überschritten hat. 
Also dann bis Sonntag.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## FranG (30. Juli 2004)

@mikkael und ziemlich OT
Du fährst nach Moab? Gibt es hier im Forum irgendwelche Infos?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Der Initiator heißt im richtigen Leben "der böse Mann aus Esch". Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen      . Wenn er auf einer Kuppe ankommt, dann verschnauft er nicht sondern tritt schneller.
> 
> Gruß
> Ploughman



Hey Dieter, mach den Kindern doch keine Angst. Hoffentlich bist du bald im Urlaub!


----------



## Handlampe (31. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tim,
> 
> Ich brauche auf meinen Touren weder mir noch anderen was beweisen. Aus dem Alter bin ich schon ewig raus.



Ich möchte hier mal den Satz einmal für Michael richtig formulieren (bitte seht es ihm nach, wenn er in seinem hohen Alter schonmal ein paar Worte vergisst) Also, richtig soll es heißen:

Ich brauche _und vor allen Dingen kann ich es auch gar nicht mehr _ mir noch anderen beweisen   



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Aussagen von Mitfahreren soll ich ein netter, umgänglicher Typ sein...



Na, das dürften aber nur die Mitfahrer gewesen sein, die entweder a) unter Drogen gestanden haben, oder aber b) geschmiert waren   

Also gut, mal Spass beiseite. Der Mann ist natürlich voll zu gebrauchen, ausserdem, wenn ihr mitfahrt gibts dann auch noch gratis ein paar MTB- Raritäten zu bewundern wie z.B. Fast-Vollgefederte Bikes die vom zeitlichen Ursprung eigentlich DIREKT vom ersten Laufrad mit Holzrädern abstammen.


----------



## on any sunday (31. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hier mal den Satz einmal für Michael richtig formulieren (bitte seht es ihm nach, wenn er in seinem hohen Alter schonmal ein paar Worte vergisst) Also, richtig soll es heißen:
> 
> Ich brauche _und vor allen Dingen kann ich es auch gar nicht mehr _ mir noch anderen beweisen
> 
> ...



Oh Uwe, wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen.   

Großmeister der Handlampe, möge es dich in Wildbad dermaßen zerlegen und einen auf deine rheinische Maultasche geben  

Greetz

Michael


----------



## juchhu (31. Juli 2004)

TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> 
> Ich wäre an der o.a. Tour um die Dhünntalsperre am Sonntag interessiert, kenne die Strecke (und den Initiator) aber nicht.  Da Du als mein Fahrlehrer  meinen Leistungsstand wohl einschätzen kannst, meine Frage: Meinst Du ich bin den technischen Anforderungen gewachsen (Man will ja nicht die anderen Teilnehmer ausbremsen) ? Kondition an sich ist kein Problem. Danke übrigens für den Kurs gestern, war wieder mal klasse.
> 
> ...


Hallo Tim,

alte Regel, wer als Guide eine Tour ausschreibt, ist für seine Teilnehmer verantwortlich. Konditionsmäßig brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen, und fahrtechnisch ist die Dhünntalsperre m.E. nach leichter als die einzelnen Übungslocations, die wir im Fahrkurs angefahren haben. Lediglich vor der Stelle mit den Holzstufen sollten bzw. werden Dich Michael und Mikkael warnen. Im Zweifelsfall keine Experimente, absteigen und über die paar Stufen schieben bzw. tragen.

Nun ich habe Michael im letzten Jahr schon bei ein paar Touren kennengelernt, und kann schon im Großen und Ganzen seine Selbsteinschätzung- bzw. darstellung unterschreiben  

Und wenn Du mit irgendwas ein Problem hast, MAUL aufmachen und 'meckern'.

Viel Spass

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (31. Juli 2004)

@FranG
ja, das habe ich wirklich vor. Im Forum gibt es nichts darüber (soll ja auch so bleiben), es ist 'ne Einzelaktion für den Oktober!   Wir können mal darüber reden wenn Du bei der nächsten Feierabendrund dabei bist! 

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (31. Juli 2004)

Betrifft: Dhünntalrunde am 01.08 mit mir.   

Also bei mir funktioniert im Moment das "Last Minute Biking" nicht. Wäre schön, wenn mir die Menschen, die mitfahren wollen, eine Mail schicken könnten oder hier antworten würden.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (31. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Betrifft: Dhünntalrunde am 01.08 mit mir.



Hallo Michael,
ich bin dabei, wir sehen uns am Parkplatz (Altenberg, Schöllerhof 11.00 Uhr!)

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2004)

was haltet ihr davon wenn wir künftig nur noch einen thread benutzen? dieser hier "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" bietet sich doch sehr gut an, oder? *g*
falls das einen bestimmten hintergrund hat, klärt mich bitte auf. 

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. August 2004)

@marco_lev

Obwohl ich *on any sunday* nicht vorgreifen will, aber hier geht es um die Tagestouren im Bergischen Land. Das war die nette Variante. 

Auch könnte man sagen, dass hier die richtigen MTB-Touren im Bergischen Land koordiniert werden  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @marco_lev
> 
> Obwohl ich *on any sunday* nicht vorgreifen will, aber hier geht es um die Tagestouren im Bergischen Land. Das war die nette Variante.
> 
> ...



also gilt es zu differenzieren ob man im bergischen ne feierabendtour möchte, oder so richtig bergradeln. für mich persönlich schliesst das eine das andere nicht aus, da ich schon bei ner lockeren feierabendrunde im bergischen richtig klotzen muß   
aber gut, habe ich den unterschied dieser beiden threads nun verstehen gelernt, und werde mich aus diesem hier raus halten. 
deine (hardys) hausfrauenrunden sind mir doch viel sympatischer als die erschwerten männer runden von irgendeinem sonntag.
zum glück habe ich die qual der wahl, wobei mir die wahl hier nicht wirklich schwer fällt )

gruß marco


----------



## mikkael (1. August 2004)

Yo Michael!
Danke für die leckere Dhünntalsperrenrunde heute! 
Super Wetter, geile Trails, null Pannen, null Trödeln!  
Ich hoffe, ich habe die 'Opferrolle' gut gemeistert!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. August 2004)

@Mikkael

Jetzt fang' hier nicht an zu weinen, wenn Du mal einen Tag das Opferlamm abgibst. Ich habe die ganze Sache eine Woche mitgemacht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Yo Michael!
> Danke für die leckere Dhünntalsperrenrunde heute!
> Super Wetter, geile Trails, null Pannen, null Trödeln!
> Ich hoffe, ich habe die 'Opferrolle' gut gemeistert!
> ...



Was für eine Opferrolle? Wenn ich ein Opfer gewollt hätte, wäre ich nicht um die Sperre gerollt und noch ins Schwitzen gekommen.  

Ich habe allerdings als nächstes Opfer einen gewissen Marco_Lev ausgemacht, der interessanter Weise noch nie mit mir gefahren ist, aber sich schon ein Urteil über mich und meine Touren erlaubt  , sich das Lesen von Threads erspart und vielleicht nicht nach Mitternacht posten sollte


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Jetzt fang' hier nicht an zu weinen, wenn Du mal einen Tag das Opferlamm abgibst. Ich habe die ganze Sache eine Woche mitgemacht
> 
> ...



Mädchen, waren doch nur 5 Tage.  

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2004)

@all

Wer vom Bergischen Land etwas Abwechslung haben möchte, zum Bleistift nächsten Samstag an der Ahr 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (3. August 2004)

Mit der "Ahr-Tour" wird's nix bei mir!  
An diesem WE mittags absolut no-go! Für so 'ne Gemeinheit kann man Dir nur einen 'Hardy' für die Tour wünschen 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Wer vom Bergischen Land etwas Abwechslung haben möchte, zum Bleistift nächsten Samstag an der Ahr
> 
> ...



Ahrtour wird wegen Waschküchenwetter abgeblasen.


----------



## talybont (7. August 2004)

Da ja diese Forum hier momentan ein bischen krankt, stelle ich mal hier einen Fahrtermin rein:

Heute 14:00 am Lemmerzparkplatz (zwischen Nachtigallental und Bahnhof) in Königswinter, nette Runde für Sash31, der das 7GB kennenlernen möchte. Wer will, darf mit  So etwa 3 h bei mittlerem >Tempo sollen es werden.

MfG,
Armin (0174/801 92 68) / [email protected]


----------



## on any sunday (14. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

für alle heutigen Wettergeschädigten:

probieren wir doch nochmal eine kleine Tour im Bergischen Land anzubieten: Sonntag 15.08., 13.00, Startpunkt siehe Fahrgemeinschaften 

Rund um Engelskirchen: Kernige Runde mit heftigen Auf- und Abfahrten, Singeltrails, schönen Aussichten von der Hohen Warte und bei schönem Wetter auch auf Köln   , ca. 50 km und 1500 hm

Karte auf meiner Homepage unter GPS Touren.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## talybont (14. August 2004)

OK Michael,

ich rücke dann morgen mit sash31 an. Der fährt normalerweise um Villingen-Schwennigen rum, ist aber gerade auf Urlaub.
Bis morgen!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2004)

Wie wäre es mit einem Ausflug am Sonntag, wann sonst , in die Eifel, guckst du hier.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## talybont (20. August 2004)

Na Klasse,

und ich habe heute mein linkes Knie getötet!  
Sch..., Mist, Grrr..., verfluchter Lenker  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. August 2004)

@Talybont

Langsam bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass wir Mountainbiker ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu unserem Körper haben   

Dann wünsche ich Dir und Deinem Knie baldige Genesung.

Gruß
Hardy


----------

